# ustedes vais



## Doubter

Hola, foreros. Aquí en Andalucía, mucha gente dicen "ustedes vais" en lugar de "vosotros vais". Todos mis amigos me dicen que es de aceptación común aquí, pero yo les insisto que, a pesar de ser un dialecto, sigue estando mal dicho (o por lo menos me suena chirriante). Lo que me gustaría saber es si este uso está reconocido como válido por ser el andaluz un dialecto o si la RAE lo acepta. Tengo una apuesta cruzada con mi novia y su hermana. ¡Muchas gracias! :+)


----------



## mgwls

Tenés razón, según la RAE no es correcto utilizar las formas de segunda persona gramatical con el pronombre personal _ustedes_.


> es incorrecto hacer concordar usted(es) con un verbo en segunda persona: *«Ustedes, cómicos, habéis trabajado hoy» (FnGómez Viaje [Esp. 1985]); debió decirse han trabajado hoy.



Tomado de ésta entrada del DPD.


----------



## merylley

Lo correcto sería decir "ustedes van" y si no "vosotros vais". Todavía más cortés es la forma "vayan ustedes".


----------



## Doubter

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Aparte de ganar una apuesta, mi enorme curiosidad ha quedado satisfecha :+).   Es que aquí siempre dicen que se acepta como correcto.  Saludos!


----------



## campem

'Ustedes vais' es perfectamente correcto, es una forma híbrida. Otro asunto es que la RAE dé la espalda al andaluz o que la gente quiera hablar lo más castellano posible para aparentar más cultura.


----------



## ErOtto

campem said:


> 'Ustedes vais' es perfectamente correcto, es una forma híbrida. Otro asunto es que la RAE dé la espalda al andaluz o que la gente quiera hablar lo más castellano posible para aparentar más cultura.



Ya sólo te falta decir que la forma fina de decirlo, cuando se trata de una pregunta, es: ¿ustedes se vais a venir? 

¿De verdad estás convencido de tu respuesta? Una cosa es que sea una construcción habitual en gran parte de Andalucía y otra que sea correcta.
Pero quizá puedas aportar alguna fuente que sustente tu afirmación. 

Saludos y bievenido al foro.
Er


----------



## _SantiWR_

Doubter said:


> Hola, foreros. Aquí en Andalucía, mucha gente *dice* "ustedes vais" en lugar de "vosotros vais". Todos mis amigos me dicen que es de aceptación común aquí, pero yo les insisto que, a pesar de ser un dialecto, sigue estando mal dicho (o por lo menos me suena chirriante). Lo que me gustaría saber es si este uso está reconocido como válido por ser el andaluz un dialecto o si la RAE lo acepta. Tengo una apuesta cruzada con mi novia y su hermana. ¡Muchas gracias! :+)



Pues sí, es aceptable en esa zona cuando se emplea un lenguage familiar o coloquial. En otras circunstancias creo que es mejor evitarlo, como ocurre con otros rasgos regiones que no son propios del español más estándar o como quieras llamarlo.

Santiago.


----------



## campem

Mi afirmación se sustenta en los hablantes, no es un caso aislado, de hecho a nadie le (lo) corrigen por decirlo si es que no se es un purista castellano.


----------



## ErOtto

campem said:


> Mi afirmación se sustenta en los hablantes, no es un caso aislado, de hecho a nadie le (lo) corrigen por decirlo si es que no se es un purista castellano.



También hay mucha gente que dice "me se han puesto los pelos de punta".
Asimismo he escuchado en infinidad de ocasiones "aquí habemos más de ocho personas".
¿Consideras correctas ambas construcciones?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

campem said:


> 'Ustedes vais' es perfectamente correcto, es una forma híbrida. Otro asunto es que la RAE dé la espalda al andaluz o que la gente quiera hablar lo más castellano posible para aparentar más cultura.



Creo que debiste ponerlo al revés:

Es perfectamente incorrecto y perfectamente utilizado.

Así, sí.

Se ha hablado mucho aquí de lo _incorrecto_, a pesar de su uso en muchísimos casos, por costumbre, arcaismo, influencias, falta de educación formal.
Se acepta, y ya'stá.


----------



## _SantiWR_

ErOtto said:


> También hay mucha gente que dice "me se han puesto los pelos de punta".
> Asimismo he escuchado en infinidad de ocasiones "aquí habemos más de ocho personas".
> ¿Consideras correctas ambas construcciones?




Creo que las expresiones que comentas son más bien propias de personas que no han recibido mucha formación escolar, al menos en el contexto andaluz. "Ustedes vais" estaría en cambio un peldaño por encima de eso: no deja de ser una característica no estándar, pero es ciertamente algo dialectal propio de Andalucía occidental. La prueba es que mucha gente alterna los dos usos según el registro que emplee en cada momento. Esa es la impresión que a mí me da al menos.


Santiago.


----------



## ErOtto

_SantiWR_ said:


> ...pero es ciertamente algo dialectal propio de Andalucía occidental. La prueba es que mucha gente alterna los dos usos según el registro que emplee en cada momento.



Correctísimo. Siempre y cuando queden claros los dos registros no hay objeción alguna.
De ahí a la afirmación vertida en #5 hay un trecho.


----------



## torrebruno

Por alusiones al habla andaluza, debo participar:
Para empezar, mandaros a ustedes un poquito a la porra por lo duro que habéis sido con mi paisano, al que no tengo el gusto de conocer, todavía.
De segundas, reconocer que el interfecto fue valiente y arriesgado al declarar como “correcta” una idiosincracia lingüistica propia de nuestra tierra, como tantas y tantas otras repartidas por ahí. Y en este aspecto hay que reconocer que ésta de la que hablamos es antiquísima y arraigada, en ámbitos populares y académicos –se la he oído escapar a catedráticos-. Y es normal porque esa forma de conjugación verbal está al cabo de la calle. Y en su día el voseo fue censurado y ahí lo tenemos en la actualidad, reconocido.
Es la sempiterna discusión de dónde colocar las fronteras de lo correcto, lo adecuado y lo inaceptable. El uso y el tiempo lo dirá. 
Tenéis que tener ustedes un poquito de paciencia.


----------



## Peterdg

torrebruno said:


> Tenéis que tener ustedes un poquito de paciencia.


----------



## campem

Es una forma híbrida y por eso está censurada. Yo mismo escribí a la RAE pidiendo información y ellos no admiten la combinación. Pero ni esa ni la del imperativo como por ejemplo _venidse (de uso masivo aquí). _Creo que hay un caso parecido en Uruguay, la gente dice 'tú' pero conjuga con 'vos'.


----------



## Aviador

Pixidio said:


> […] ¿Qué otra utilidad tiene una lengua si no es el entendimiento entre los hablantes?



De acuerdo, pero entre *todos* los hablantes; no sólo entre aquellos que comparten el mismo dialecto. Un dialecto entre los que, quién sabe cuántos, se dividiría nuestra lengua si dejamos que cada cual hable como le de la gana sin intentar al menos mantener una mínima coherencia. Alguien en este foro antes propuso, por ejemplo, que la RAE debería aceptar que los verbos se puedan conjugar en concordancia con su complemento directo y no con su sujeto, si así lo mandan los hablantes. Otra forera dijo que usaría determinantes en su forma masculina con sustantivos femeninos si así lo deseaba. No hay salud.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia tenemos u caso similar.

Al sur de Colombia (en Pasto, Nariño) se dice, por ejemplo: ¿_Qué es lo que vos quieres_? (mezcla de voseo con tuteo).

Pero se entiende ¿no?


----------



## edw

jmartins said:


> Esto mismo estoy preguntando yo por estos foros desde hace varios años, pero es como preguntar a una pared ...



Que yo sepa la lengua española sirve para que la Academia desempolve manuscrito de Cervantes y los use para defender usos aberrantes. Según esos criterios, el "ustedes" aunque es una forma "aceptada" (como si hiciera falta) no es la forma considerada "de prestigio" en América. No sé *ustedes*, pero yo nunca he escuchado a nadie usando "vosotros" en Hispanoamérica. Quizá soy muy joven.


----------



## edw

Aviador said:


> De acuerdo, pero entre *todos* los hablantes; no sólo entre aquellos que comparten el mismo dialecto. Un dialecto entre los que, quién sabe cuántos, se dividiría nuestra lengua si dejamos que cada cual hable como le de la gana sin intentar al menos mantener una mínima coherencia. Alguien en este foro antes propuso, por ejemplo, que la RAE debería aceptar que los verbos se puedan conjugar en concordancia con su complemento directo y no con su sujeto, si así lo mandan los hablantes. Otra forera dijo que usaría determinantes en su forma masculina con sustantivos femeninos si así lo deseaba. No hay salud.


  Un uso no tiene por qué estar compartido por *todos* los hablantes, literalmente, para gozar de aceptación y mucho menos para permitir la comunicación entre *todos* los hablantes de una misma lengua. ¿O acaso tú usas el "vosotros" o el "vos" y eso te impide comunicarte y entenderte con españoles y argentinos?  No se trata, por supuesto, de cada hablante va a usar la lengua como le plazca, porque precisamente si hiciera eso dejaría de hablar una lengua, puesto que una lengua es *una construcción colectiva.  *Lo que es innegable es que esa construcción colectiva no tiene por qué incluir* a todos los* hablantes con respecto a *todos los usos*. Siempre y cuando la cantidad sea lo suficientemente representativa como para permitir su autonomía, no veo por qué hay que censurarlo. Una cosa es lo estándar y otra cosa es lo regional o local.   "Ustedes vais" no es estándar, pero tampoco es incorrecto en tanto representa la realidad colectiva de una comunidad.


----------



## Valtiel

Para llegar a una conclusión acertada solo hay que utilizar el cerebro y pensar un poquito, si es posible disponiendo de un mínimo de sentido común (y algo de conocimiento nunca está de más): *_ustedes vais_ es una mezcla de registros totalmente agramatical, incoherente e innecesaria. No es que la RAE lo dé como incorrecto porque a sus académicos les venga en gana y lo prohíban gratuita y arbitrariamente; es que dos más dos son cuatro aquí, en Andalucía y en la China popular... Lo que no tiene sentido, no tiene sentido. Es evidente.

Muchas veces se le echa la culpa a la RAE (o a la ASALE en general) de que dice esto o dice lo otro, cuando en realidad la culpa de todo es única y exclusivamente de los hablantes. No quiero ni imaginar cómo sería y estaría nuestra preciosa lengua española sin la existencia de la RAE... Las anarquías nunca sobreviven mucho tiempo; por algo será.

Si empleas un registro informal, coloquial, etc.: _vosotros vais_.
Si usas un registro formal: _ustedes van_.

Así de simple. Además, se puede ser de Andalucía, de Hispanoamérica o de cualquier rincón del mundo; eso no es excusa para maltratar el código lingüístico llevándose por delante la cultura y la propia estima. Por ejemplo, mi madre es andaluza (para que veáis que no tengo nada en contra de ellos... Digo las cosas como son) y comete muy pocos errores cuando habla, más o menos como la media, ni muchos ni pocos (y algunos me preocupo de explicarle, tanto a ella como al resto de mi familia más cercana, por qué son errores, así que va mejorando).

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## torrebruno

Querido Valtiel: si en su día hubiera existido la RAL, Real Academía del Latín, mucho me temo que no estaríamos hablando ahora mismo en español, y tú menos aun catalán en tu casa.
¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Peterdg

torrebruno said:


> Querido Valtiel: si en su día hubiera existido la RAL, Real Academía del Latín, mucho me temo que no estaríamos hablando ahora mismo en español, y tú menos aún catalán en tu casa.
> ¿Me equivoco?


Exactamentente, no te equivocas. Y si no existiera la RAE, dentro de unos años nadie hablará español sino habrá algunos que hablarán andaluz, algunos chileno, algunos uruguayano, algunos argentino etc.

Un compañero de trabajo, que es portugués, fue a Brasil para el trabajo. Empezaron a hablar portugués entre sí pero dentro de una hora cambiaron al inglés porque él no entendió a los brasileños y ellos no lo comprendieron a él. En teoría son las mismas lenguas pero ya no se entienden cuando hablan. ¿Es eso lo que queréis?


----------



## campem

Valtiel said:


> ... *_ustedes vais_ es una mezcla de registros totalmente agramatical, incoherente e innecesaria. No es que la RAE lo dé como incorrecto porque a sus académicos les venga en gana y lo prohíban gratuita y arbitrariamente; es que dos más dos son cuatro aquí, en Andalucía y en la China popular... Lo que no tiene sentido, no tiene sentido. Es evidente.
> 
> ...
> Saludos cordiales.



Entiendo lo que dices. Y entiendo que haya una postura panhispánica que apoye la distinción de formas con los pronombres 'vosotros' y 'ustedes'. Tengo 36 años, nunca oí _ustedes van _aquí en Sevilla, sino ustedes vais. A lo largo de mi vida he ido oyendo la transformación _Ustedes se vais - Ustedes os vais - Vosotros os vais, _es decir me tocó vivir un tiempo de transición ya que la forma 'vosotros' se está imponiendo en Andalucía. Es posible que no se haya querido dar validez a esta forma híbrida como pasa con otras como 'vos' con las formas de 'tú' o viceversa, para unificar criterios del idioma. Es cierto lo que dices de que no lo desautorizan así porque sí, hay un criterio unificador en el fondo. Creo que a mí, como a muchos que hemos vivido toda la vida la forma híbrida, nos cuesta trabajo cambiar porque vemos que siempre fue así y lo interpretamos como algo autóctono. Así que al menos académicamente habrá que decidirse.

Un saludo.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Exactamentente, no te equivocas. Y si no existiera la RAE, dentro de unos años nadie hablará español sino habrá algunos que hablarán andaluz, algunos chileno, algunos uruguayano, algunos argentino etc.
> 
> Un compañero de trabajo, que es portugués, fue a Brasil para el trabajo. Empezaron a hablar portugués entre sí pero dentro de una hora cambiaron al inglés porque él no entendió a los brasileños y ellos no lo comprendieron a él. En teoría son las mismas lenguas pero ya no se entienden cuando hablan. ¿Es eso lo que queréis?



Supongo que hablas con ironía, Peter. En una sociedad como la que vivimos la función  de una academia unificadora es cada vez más superflua. Ya todos estamos unidos. Yo todos los días, desde el Caribe, hablo con españoles y viceversa. Entre tanto contacto, como el que hoy tenemos, no hay forma de que la unidad real y esencial se pierda porque la Academia se enciende.  No quiero extenderme mucho en esto, pero el ejemplo más contundente es el inglés. No ha necesitado academia alguna, y hoy por hoy, no sé hasta dónde sea su unidad indiscutible, pero sí sé que es un idioma que goza de tanta salud como el que más. Y al final, la unidad lingüística es una utopía terrorista. La belleza de los idioma es su variedad y riqueza, no su unidad forzosa.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pixidio said:


> Yo haría la pregunta inversa, es decir: además de la gramática española *estándar*, cuáles son las pruebas que denotan la incorrección de un uso dialectal, ¿acaso los lugareños que lo dicen no se entienden? ¿Qué otra utilidad tiene una lengua si no es el entendimiento entre los hablantes?



Pues presisamente usarla para que no se entere un chino, por poner un ejemplo, que también podría haber dicho un guerrero samuray.


----------



## jmx

edw said:


> ... el ejemplo más contundente es el inglés. No ha necesitado academia alguna, y hoy por hoy, no sé hasta dónde sea su unidad indiscutible, pero sí sé que es un idioma que goza de tanta salud como el que más. Y al final, la unidad lingüística es una utopía terrorista. La belleza de los idioma es su variedad y riqueza, no su unidad forzosa.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

> Publicado por *edw*
> 
> 
> ... el ejemplo más contundente es el inglés. No  ha necesitado academia alguna, y hoy por hoy, no sé hasta dónde sea su  unidad indiscutible, pero sí sé que es un idioma que goza de tanta salud  como el que más. Y al final, la unidad lingüística es una utopía  terrorista. La belleza de los idioma es su variedad y riqueza, no su  unidad forzosa.



¿Estás seguro de que el inglés goza de buena salud?  Yo que trabajo en una multinacional vi tiempo atrás como un inglés y un estadounidense ( no se exáctamente de que región) no se entendieron hablando por teléfono. Según el inglés que estaba sentado a mi lado, dijo que además del acento el americano usaba unas palabras que no lograba entender.


----------



## edw

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que el inglés goza de buena salud?  Yo que trabajo en una multinacional vi tiempo atrás como un inglés y un estadounidense ( no se exáctamente de que región) no se entendieron hablando por teléfono. Según el inglés que estaba sentado a mi lado, dijo que además del acento el americano usaba unas palabras que no lograba entender.



¿Podrías definirme qué es para ti un idioma que goza de buena salud?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues que al usarlo hablantes del mismo, se entiendan. Porque si yo hablo español y tu también, y no nos entendemos, es evidente que algo falla, por lo tanto no tiene buena salud.


----------



## jmx

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues que al usarlo hablantes del mismo, se entiendan. Porque si yo hablo español y tu también, y no nos entendemos, es evidente que algo falla, por lo tanto no tiene buena salud.


Quizá lo que falla es tu concepto de "español", o tu concepto de "lengua".

Y si para garantizar que todos nos entendemos hemos de aprendernos de memoria todas las absurdas reglas de la RAE, y hablar un  español artificial, ¿por qué quedarse ahí? ¿por qué no pasarse ya al esperanto y entendernos con todos los países, y no solo algunos?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Perdón, creo que has interpretado mal mi explicación. A mi si me dicen 'ustedes vais..." lo entiendo perfectamente. Pero si te digo ' te quies puí' , ¿sabes lo que te estoy diciendo?. Una cosa es el habla local y otra el idioma en sí mismo. Para garantizar que todos nos entendamos es necesario una moderación y unificación de criterios.

Salut


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Valtiel said:


> es que dos más dos son cuatro aquí, en Andalucía y en la China popular... Lo que no tiene sentido, no tiene sentido. Es evidente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Un idioma no tiene nada que ver con la aritmética. No vale eso de dos y dos son cuatro.
En un idioma las reglas de hoy pueden ser unas y mañana otras.
No se puede decir que una forma generalizada en una zona determinada carece de sentido, porque la gente no habla sin sentido. En todo caso habla con un sentido diferente al que tú crees correcto.

Un señor que siglos  atrás decía "vuestras mercedes van", si nos oyera hablar ahora y decir eso que para ti es tan lógico "ustedes van", le parecería una barbaridad según tus criterios.


----------



## edw

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues que al usarlo hablantes del mismo, se entiendan. Porque si yo hablo español y tu también, y no nos entendemos, es evidente que algo falla, por lo tanto no tiene buena salud.



¿Y de verdad tú crees que los americanos están incapacitados para entenderse con británicos y australianos, por poner dos casos de acentos alternativos al norteamericano?

Te voy a poner un ejemplo. En República Dominicana es muy común que compañías internacionales vengan a requerir nuestros servicios. Una de estas compañías era una multinacional que ofrecía un servicio de conversión de mensajes de voz a texto, a sus clientes españoles. Nosotros lo hacíamos, oyendo los mensajes y digitándolos como texto. Pues bien, para ingresar al susodicho empleo, había que tomar una prueba que consistía en escuchar una cantidad de mensaje (uno docena) y transcribirlos en texto. Era juzgada tu fidelidad al transcribir lo escuchado. Resultado: según razones de los entrenadores, era muy difícil encontrar personas que pudieran hacer bien el trabajo, que casi todos se quemaban en el examen. Que no entendían ni el acento, ni la jerga española. Yo mismo tuve que tomarlo dos veces y había cosas que realmente no entendía para nada. Al final, aprobé. Pero eso sólo para recibir entrenamiento por un mes antes de comenzar a trabajar. Un mes para entender sin problemas a alguien que habla mi propia lengua y aprenderme todos esos  términos que se usan en España, que uno ni siquiera tenía idea que existían. _Tanatorio, chiringuito, cutre, pelma, pillar...
_
Otro ejemplo. En el cineclub al que asisto, me quedé con la boca abierta, cuando para poder seguir los parlamentos de unas películas de Almódovar, en un ciclo de éste, tuvo el organizador que activar los subtítulos en español hispanoaméricano porque si no, a veces nos perdíamos por entre la jerga española, propia de los personajes almodovarianos. 

Trata de ver "Amores perros" de González Iñarritu, a ver si le "pilles" todo el mensaje a los diálogos cargados de mexicanismos. 

¿Demuestran estos ejemplos, más contundente que el que has señalado anteriormente, que el español no goza de "buena salud"?

Que lo diga la Academia!


----------



## utrerana

Y yo que siempre he pensado que un idioma es vivo, cambiante, dinámico, evolutivo... que todo es modificable en tanto en cuanto se abren nuevos caminos, se tienen nuevas necesidades, se desarrollan nuevos mecanismos... siempre incorporando, acuñando...¿no es eso lo que llamamos riqueza?.
No, dos y dos no son cuatro en un idioma, no puede ser estático, fijo e inaviable, de ser así "vuestras mercedes" y yo no utilizaríamos muchos de los términos que existen.
No seamos más papistas que el papa, todo cambia y menos mal que cambia. Hay que ser abiertos e interaccionar. ¡Cambiemos el chip!
Por cierto, los miembros de la Academia son mortales y seguro, seguro que usaran términos aún no admitidos pero que quién sabe si con el tiempo y la extensión de su uso...
Un saludito.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Es que el castellano o español, como querias llamarlo, no goza de buena salud. Ha derivado en diferentes hablas locales o regionales y por intereses que desconozco, alguien o algunos quieren mantenerlo como un solo idioma, cuando en realidad se ha diversificado de tal modo que son varios idiomas españoles los que hoy en día existen. Si los esfuerzoa de la RAE por mantener una unidad no se llevaran a cabo, hoy en día esto sería un caos beneficioso quizá, ¡igual ya lo es!.
Particularmente me inclino por la necesidad de renombrar las diversas variedades del castellano y dejar de intentar mantener una unidad,  por decirlo de otro modo, lo que actualmente están haciendo con el castellano es tratar de evitar la aprición de nuevos dialectos, si este empeño hubiera tenido lugar en la época del latín, actualmente seguiriamos hablando todos latín.


----------



## edw

las cosas facilitas said:


> Es que el castellano o español, como querias llamarlo, no goza de buena salud. Ha derivado en diferentes hablas locales o regionales y por intereses que desconozco, alguien o algunos quieren mantenerlo como un solo idioma, cuando en realidad se ha diversificado de tal modo que son varios idiomas españoles los que hoy en día existen. Si los esfuerzoa de la RAE por mantener una unidad no se llevaran a cabo, hoy en día esto sería un caos beneficioso quizá, ¡igual ya lo es!.
> Particularmente me inclino por la necesidad de renombrar las diversas variedades del castellano y dejar de intentar mantener una unidad,  por decirlo de otro modo, lo que actualmente están haciendo con el castellano es tratar de evitar la aprición de nuevos dialectos, si este empeño hubiera tenido lugar en la época del latín, actualmente seguiriamos hablando todos latín.



Esto es crónico. Es que esos esfuerzos sí tenían lugar en la época del latín, por eso el latín que se conserva escrito es un fósil sin evolución alguna. Lo que no se reglaba era el habla vulgar del pueblo, por  eso ésta deriva en las distintas lenguas romances que conocemos. De todos modos, por favor, lee el primer párrafo que has escrito, y nos lo explicas. Alguna fuente no vendría mal tampoco.


----------



## Pixidio

Valtiel said:


> Las anarquías nunca sobreviven mucho tiempo; por algo será.
> 
> 
> "Eso no es excusa para maltratar el código lingüístico llevándose por delante la cultura y la propia estima.
> Saludos cordiales.





Peterdg said:


> Un compañero de trabajo, que es portugués, fue a Brasil para el trabajo. Empezaron a hablar portugués entre sí pero dentro de una hora cambiaron al inglés porque él no entendió a los brasileños y ellos no lo comprendieron a él. En teoría son las mismas lenguas pero ya no se entienden cuando hablan. ¿Es eso lo que queréis?





edw said:


> ¿Y de verdad tú crees que los americanos están incapacitados para entenderse con británicos y australianos, por poner dos casos de acentos alternativos al norteamericano?
> 
> 
> A Valtiel: esto no se trata de anarquía. ¿Acaso la academia no vapulea el código lingüistico y la estima de los hablantes al decir que lo que han aprendido desde la cuna está mal? La estima de alguien deriva de sentido de "ser alguien" y en forjar ese sentimiento tiene un peso capital el idioma o dialecto con el cual se identifica. Te lo podría decir infinitamente mejor que yo un psicólogo, pero censurar un dialecto es negar la identidad de sus hablantes, desde mi punto de vista. Hablás de cultura y estima, dos contrucciones colectivas que no existen más allá de los límites de la sociedad de la que uno forma parte. No me podrás negar que no existe una cultura panhispánica, existe una cultura hispánica, de la cual nosotros somos herederos en parte, pero nuestra cultura está mechada con remanentes de las culturas precolombinas y aquélla de las olas inmigratorias. Así tenés peruanos que hablan español y hacen rituales a la pachamama, mexicanos que en su casa hablan es algún dialecto azteca y van a ver las corridas de toros y argentinos que tomamos mates, hablamos español pero decimos "gamba" en vez de pierna y "naso" en ves de nariz. Sólo por poner ejemplos, nuestra región es un basto mosaico de culturas diferentes, que nos una un idioma es consecuecia fortuita del dominio ultramarítimo que España supo alcanzar, nuestras culturas sólo comparten eso.
> 
> A Peter: sencillamente no te creo. O tu amigo tiene problemas con el conocimiento del portugués o algún problema de hipoacusia. Hay diferencias entre ambos dialectos, gramaticalmente son pocas y superfluas (pronombres, conjugaciones) que un lusohablante no tendría problemas en asimilar, lógicamente tomándose el tiempo necesario para acostumbrar su oído al acento foráneo.
> 
> Un idioma no tiene porqué ser homogéneo a lo largo y a lo ancho de su dominio geográfico. Cada uno de sus hablantes le imprime un caracter personal que hace que considere a ese idioma como suyo propio, como parte de su identidad. Obvio, ese hablante forma parte de una nación (nación, acepción 3 de suu bien ponderada RAE: "conjunto de personas de un mismo origen y que generalmente hablan un mismo idioma y tienen una tradición común", existen naciones sin Estado, como era hasta hace unas décadas la nación iraélita) y Naciones divididas en dos Estados- por ejmplo los Mapuches que quedaron divididos entre Chile y Argentina) en la cual habrá un imaginario colectivo y un consenso de lo que está bien y lo que está mal.
> De vuelta vuelvo sobre el mismo punto: negar estas diferencias y tratar de minimizarlas equivale a decir que todos somos madrileños (sede de la RAE) o porteños (sede de la AAL) cuando la realidad es que en España tenés un mosaico enorme de culturas (que no las sé y no quiero pifiarle) y en Argentina tenés Porteños, provinvianos, norteños, descendientes de incas, de güaraníes; zonas donde el español se mezcla con el portugués, otras zonas donde el español se hibrida con el quechua, el aymara, el güaraní. Pregunto: ¿Todo ese mosaico cultural puede ser canalizado por la AAL?: NO, ¿no es negar parte de su cultura si le decimos a un güaraní que en vez de decir _guri_ diga niño, como un porteño? O exijirle a un aymara que diga "licor de maíz" en vez de _chicha_. En vistas de que la variabilidad es una consecuacia inevitable de la dispersión de un idioma, que no nos sorprenda que el español sea tan rico en dialectos, ya que es la lengua más difundida como lengua materna, presente en al menos tres continentes (América, Europa y Asia) y de nuevo la misma cuestión: debería un filipino (un viejo filipino porque las nuevas generaciones ya no hablan español) compartir su cultura con un montevideano, más allá de hablar el mismo idioma.
> 
> ¡Y la salud del Español!: ¡perfecta! está más vivo que nunca, nunca sale dos veces con el mismo vestido, a pesar de que ya tiene sus buenos años y arrugas encima. Se reinventa a cada rato, si eso no es buena salud; que me digan entonces qué es. (La salud es un atributo humano y un idioma no puede gozar de buena salud). Y la intercomprensión entre dialectos, sí, tenemos nuestras diferencias menores, salvables, nos esntendemos muy bien (y si no, preguntadle a un italiano de Sicilia que significa no entender el idioma que hablan en Roma. Esos sí son idiomas diferentes o dialectos muy diferentes, intercomprensibles como cualquier romance, como el español y el italiano. Impusieron el italiano por ley y aún hoy existe gente que no lo habla, y muchos son bilingües y aún otros no aceptan el italiano como su lengua. No sé que es mejor, si homogeneizar e incentivar la "desobediencia" o tolerar cierto rango de variabilidad. Por otro lado, el siciliano y el italiano siempre fueron dialectos muy distantes. Nada que ver al madrileño, el mexicano o el porteño, que, dejando de lado el acento, el leísmo y evitando marcas regionales son exactamente iguales). ¡Y no me digan que el leísmo es absolutamente incomprensible, puede causar confusión pero al tercer día de estar en Madrid asimilaste el _le_ al _lo_ y asunto _finito _ (digo terminado, para que todos me entendáis).
> En realidad, todo se reduce a la eterna discusión sin fin de los lingüístas y antropólogos: cuál es el limite entre idioma y dialecto. Yo no soy ni antropólogo ni lingüísta, no me atrevo a dar veredicto.
> 
> Yo ya dije lo que tenía para decir. Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## edw

las cosas facilitas said:


> Es que el castellano o español, como querias llamarlo, no goza de buena salud. Ha derivado en diferentes hablas locales o regionales y por intereses que desconozco, alguien o algunos quieren mantenerlo como un solo idioma, cuando en realidad se ha diversificado de tal modo que son varios idiomas españoles los que hoy en día existen. Si los esfuerzoa de la RAE por mantener una unidad no se llevaran a cabo, hoy en día esto sería un caos beneficioso quizá, ¡igual ya lo es!.
> Particularmente me inclino por la necesidad de renombrar las diversas variedades del castellano y dejar de intentar mantener una unidad,  por decirlo de otro modo, lo que actualmente están haciendo con el castellano es tratar de evitar la aprición de nuevos dialectos, si este empeño hubiera tenido lugar en la época del latín, actualmente seguiriamos hablando todos latín.




Ahora, para explicarte, que ya se me ha pasado la impresión. Cuando yo  he puesto los ejemplos arriba, lo he hecho simplemente para demostrar que regionalmente el idioma español es diferente. El idioma que se habla en el  Caribe y el que se habla en España no son exactamente el mismo. Esto es así porque una cosa es el idoma estándar y otro el idioma coloquial y otra cosa son las variantes regionales. 

En el caso que he dicho que a veces no entendía las conversaciones telefónicas. Es cierto, a veces por el acento, a veces porque usaban términos que no conocía. ¿Demuestra eso que el español carece de unidad? De ningún modo. Simplemente demuestra que el idoma coloquial de España no es el mismo que el del Caribe y que su acento tampoco lo es. Nada más. Si en vez de estar escuchando a un español dejándole un mensaje a un español, yo estuviera personalmente hablando con él, o incluso haciéndolo por teléfono, te aseguro que nos entenderíamos sin problemas, ya que ambos, comprendiendo que no pertenecemos a la misma comunidad lingüística primero,  no vamos a abusar de regionalismo. y si no entedemos algo, incluso podríamos preguntarlo. En una palabra, usuariamos el español más estándar. ¿No demuestra este hecho que el español conserva toda su unidad? ¿La posibilidad de un español estándar? Totalmente.  ¿No estamos hablantes de español de todas las partes participando de este foros y nos entedemos perfectamente? Si de verdad existieran los sub-idiomas que señalas, aquí serían puestos en evidencia y yo no los veo por ningún lado.


----------



## edw

Pixidio said:


> A edw: vale también para tí lo que le contesté a Peter. Un idioma no tiene porqué ser homogéneo a lo largo y a lo ancho de su dominio geográfico.



Aquí creo que no me he explicado bien. En mi post, simplemente quería señalarle a *las cosas facilitas* que cierta dificultad de acento y diferencia lexical, sobre todo en el registro coloquial, entre hablantes del mismo idioma, pero de diferentes países, no pone en entre dicho la salud de éste. Los casos que he señalado son reales. El acento español no tiene nada que ver con el acento dominicano, dentro de lo que siendo hispano cabe. Y en los mensajes telefónicos estos, había muchos detalles que podrían confundir a alguien no entrenado. Por eso recibíamos entrenamiento. No era que no los entendía a grandes rasgos. Eso por supuesto, pero de ahí a hacerlo sin problema alguno, como era necesario, es otra cosa. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el caso de *Peter* de que un portugués de la península y uno de Brasil no se podían entender hablando frente a frente. Eso ni pensarlo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Esto se ha salido, hace mucho, de la pregunta. Todo muy interesante, con escaramuzas estilo mosqueteros. Abran su campo de duelos en Café Cultura, o como se llame.
Sugiero a los moderados cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Supongo que hablas con ironía, Peter.


 Ahora sí que tú te equivocas. Estoy hablando muy en serio.[/QUOTE]


Pixidio said:


> A Peter: sencillamente no te creo. O tu amigo tiene problemas con el conocimiento del portugués o algún problema de hipoacusia. Hay diferencias entre ambos dialectos, gramaticalmente son pocas y superfluas (pronombres, conjugaciones) que un lusohablante no tendría problemas en asimilar, lógicamente tomándose el tiempo necesario para acostumbrar su oído al acento foráneo.


Pues el compañero es portugués nativo; si no lo crees es que no te gusta creerlo. Le ofendería descomunalmente si alguien le dijese que su dominio del protugués sea imperfecto.

En cuanto al inglés: es verdad que no tiene academia pero en mi opinión, la situación del inglés actual es fatal. Trabajo en una empresa multinacional y tenemos contactos con casi todo el mundo. Voy a dar unos ejemplos de mi entorno profesional:

Estamos en una reunión telefónica con un inglés de Birmingham (GB) y un escocés de Glasgow (GB) (y otros compañeros). Al empezar la reunión, mi compañero de Birmingham salió de la reunión porque no entendía nada del compañero de Glasgow. Se abrió los brazos y dijo: "eso es otro idioma".

Tenemos varias oficinas en India. Hace unos años, decidieron que el "helpdesk" mundial para la empresa iba a ser en India. Después de algunos meses, todos los empleados indios que trabajaban allí tuvieron que seguir un curso de inglés (sobre todo de dicción) porque la gente simplemente no entendía lo que decían. Sin embargo, estos colegas en India también utilizan el inglés para comunicarse entre sí (vienen de todas las partes de India y el inglés es la única lengua en común).

Entonces, que nadie me diga que el inglés no tiene problemas.

La oposición que ha sido demostrada hacia la RAE en este hilo es un signo de los tiempos; es una aversión total contra todo tipo de autoridad que también se manifiesta en la actitud de muchos hoy en día en la vida cotidiana; lo que digo yo tiene que ser correcto y que nadie me diga que es incorrecto. Sin embargo, los mismos condenan con mucho afán usos que les sean ajenos. Me acuerdo vivamente las diatribas y peroratas contra el uso del leísmo aceptado aquí en el mismo foro, sobre todo por los mismos que se quejan de que la RAE sólo acepte lo que se dice en España (o en Madrid o en ...) y que también tendría que aceptar lo que se dice en tal o en tal otro lugar. Por lo menos es una actitud incoherente.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Ahora sí que tú te equivocas. Estoy hablando muy en serio. Pues el compañero es portugués nativo; si no lo crees es que no te gusta creerlo. Le ofendería descomunalmente si alguien le dijese que su dominio del protugués sea imperfecto.  En cuanto al inglés: es verdad que no tiene academia pero en mi opinión, la situación del inglés actual es fatal. Trabajo en una empresa multinacional y tenemos contactos con casi todo el mundo. Voy a dar unos ejemplos de mi entorno profesional:


  No es que no me guste creérmelo. Es que hasta que no lo vea no me lo creo.   Entonces, desde tu punto de vista el inglés no goza de buena salud, ¿no?  La verdad es que no entiendo. Dos hablantes de la misma lengua - el portugués- no se entiende en la suya materna y por eso pasan al inglés. Entonces, unos que sí hablan inglés no se entiende hablándolo. ¿Cuál es nuestra salvación? ¿El esperanto, tantas veces diferido?


----------



## swift

No quería participar porque soy ave de mal agüero pero... es irresistible.

<mi_contribución_a_este_hilo>
<p>
<aquí_voy>¿Cómo se explica el deseo de conservar cierta unidad en el idioma, criticando las dificultades de comprensión entre hablantes de la misma lengua, pero no se ve como una situación al menos ligeramente similar a la que habría entre hablantes de dos idiomas distintos? ¿Qué hace que el esfuerzo de comprender al otro sea resistido cuando se trata del mismo idioma pero que haya casi curiosidad admirativa frente a un locutor de una lengua extranjera por cuya comprensión se paga hasta a un intérprete?
<p>
</mi_contribución_a_este_hilo>


----------



## Pixidio

No es una actitud incoherente, una cosa no quita a la otra. Yo y muchos otros sostenemos que el leísmo es un error bajo la norma del español pero no osaría (al menos yo) a tachar de error el leísmo de un nativo. Sí a un estudiante de español. 

Por otro lado, sinceramente no puedo coincidir contigo esta vez. Yo he participado en concursos internacionales y todos nos entendiamos perfectamente en inglés. Por supuesto, a los hindúes había que pedirles señas de humo, dicción trabada como la de ellos no hay pero es hasta que uno se acostumbre. De ahí a asegurar que un británico es incapaz de entender a hindú hay un abismo. A lo mejor, si el hindú hace el esfuerzo de no pronunciar como pronuncian en la India sino más claramente y el inglés hace el esfuerzo por escuchar además de oir, se entiendan perfectamente. Y después de un día hablando ya verás como se entienden, como si los dos se hubiesen criado a la par.


----------



## Csalrais

Pixidio said:


> No es una actitud incoherente, una cosa no quita  a la otra. Yo y muchos otros sostenemos que el leísmo es un error bajo  la norma del español pero no osaría (al menos yo) a tachar de error el  leísmo de un nativo.



Lo siento si estoy espeso pero me cuesta entenderlo, ¿es un error,  sí o no?. No creo que pueda ser las dos cosas a la vez como si fuera el  gato de Schrödinger. Otra cosa es que me digas que te parece un error pero no se lo corregirías a un nativo.

Por otra parte yo considero positiva la existencia de una Academia que se mantuviera en un papel meramente descriptivo y en todo caso se dedicase a dar recomendaciones, pero cualquiera que lleve algún tiempo en este foro debería haberse darse cuenta ya de que también se lleva palos cuando se limita a eso. Como decía un compañero argentino hace unos días "si boga porque boga, si no boga porque no boga".


----------



## edw

Csalrais said:


> Lo siento si estoy espeso pero me cuesta entenderlo, ¿es un error,  sí o no?. No creo que pueda ser las dos cosas a la vez como si fuera el  gato de Schrödinger. Otra cosa es que me digas que te parece un error pero no se lo corregirías a un nativo.
> 
> Por otra parte yo considero positiva la existencia de una Academia que se mantuviera en un papel meramente descriptivo y en todo caso se dedicase a dar recomendaciones, pero cualquiera que lleve algún tiempo en este foro debería haberse darse cuenta ya de que también se lleva palos cuando se limita a eso. Como decía un compañero argentino hace unos días "si boga porque boga, si no boga porque no boga".



Dos cosas. Mi problema, en lo personal, con el leísmo, es que mientras la academia en general lo considera incorrecto, lo admite cuando está referido a objeto indirecto masculino, por el simple hecho, y esto es lo grave, *de que es usado por grandes escritores de prestigio*. Palabras textuales. Como si el español literario escrito tuviera algo que ver. Lo que importa de una lengua es el habla más viva del pueblo, no lo que rayen en sus papeles los grandes escritores de prestigio. Es un criterio absolutamente retrógrado. 

La otra cosa es que la academia nunca se ha limitado a describir. La academía "fija, limpia y da esplendor". Esto tenía cierto sentido en el siglo XVIII. Ahorita ya no. El español está bastante grandecito y limpiecito la verdad.


----------



## Csalrais

A ese respecto solo puedo decir que según mi experiencia la mayoría de la población española de mi generación es leísta y la que viene lo es todavía más. Yo lo era antes de darme cuenta de que existía tal cosa y mi hermano pequeño lo es completamente. Y somos canarios, cuando se supone que en Canarias y Andalucía es donde menos se da. Mis escarceos en foros de toda índole no ha hecho más que asentar esa impresión, hoy en día no hay región española sin una presencia más o menos notable de leístas. Pero estoy abierto a que me contradigan, por supuesto.


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Dos cosas. Mi problema, en lo personal, con el leísmo, es que mientras la academia en general lo considera incorrecto, lo admite cuando está referido a objeto indirecto masculino, por el simple hecho, y esto es lo grave, *de que es usado por grandes escritores de prestigio*. Palabras textuales. Como si el español literario escrito tuviera algo que ver. Lo que importa de una lengua es el habla más viva del pueblo, no lo que rayen en sus papeles los grandes escritores de prestigio. Es un criterio absolutamente retrógrado.


El leísmo aceptado es algo que se usa, no sólo por autores de prestigio, sino también por autores de prestigio. Lo que quieren decir es: no sólo es una cosa de la calle sino también de escritores o en otras palabras, en todos los registros de la lengua.



> La otra cosa es que la academia nunca se ha limitado a describir. La academía "fija, limpia y da esplendor". Esto tenía cierto sentido en el siglo XVIII. Ahorita ya no. El español está bastante grandecito y limpiecito la verdad.


Me pregunto si has leído la última gramática de la RAE. Es descriptiva, hasta la saciedad. Ya casi nunca dicen que algo sea incorrecto: dicen algo por el estilo: "en aquel lugar se utiliza esto" o "este uso es más frecuente en américa latina" etc. Y sí, de vez en cuando dicen que una estructura "nunca ha llegado a la lengua culta", por ejemplo: "si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche", uso frecuente en el país Vasco. Ni siquiera de esto dicen que sea incorrecto. Pero el que lea entre las líneas, puede deducirlo.


----------



## merquiades

Creo que todo el mundo puede entender "ustedes vais al cine" y me parece bien.  Si no eres andaluz dirás "vosotros vais" o "ustedes van" y no te parecerá correcto porque mezcla la segunda y la tercera persona. Y qué más da, cada región tiene sus particularidades y es una gran riqueza para el idioma.
En la escuela aprenderán la distinción clásica, y tienen que aprenderla, para cuando escriban cartas o trabajen con gente de otras regiones o países... etc.  Se trata de registros y son compatibles.  Es importante manejar un lenguaje culto cuando hace falta, pero en la calle con los amigos o la familia puedes hacer lo que te da la gana. 
No obstante, he conocido a muchísimos andaluces y he estado en Andalucía y jamás he oído "ustedes vais" ni "ustedes decís" ni "vedse"... Y, de verdad, me gustaría oírlo. Claro, no he hablado con todo el mundo en todos los pueblos. De no frecuentar estos foros y leer libros de lingüística no sabría de su existencia.  Lamentablemente, me parece que se están extendiendo por toda la península las buenas (y malas) costumbres del centro. Pero... a lo mejor me equivoco... aquí los andaluces dicen que está vivito y coleando y les creo.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> El leísmo aceptado es algo que se usa, no sólo por autores de prestigio, sino también por autores de prestigio. Lo que quieren decir es: no sólo es una cosa de la calle sino también de escritores o en otras palabras, en todos los registros de la lengua.


No exactamente. Lo que dices es una interpretación de lo que tú crees que dice la Academia. Lo que he dicho anteriormente es lo que dice la Academia textualmente. Es el mismo criterio que utiliza la Academia para decir que "ustedes" aunque es una forma común en Hispanoamérica, no es la forma de "prestigio". A mí alguien va a tener que explicármelo, porque yo no lo cojo la verdad. 




Peterdg said:


> Me pregunto si has leído la última gramática de la RAE. Es descriptiva, hasta la saciedad. Ya casi nunca dicen que algo sea incorrecto: dicen algo por el estilo: "en aquel lugar se utiliza esto" o "este uso es más frecuente en américa latina" etc. Y sí, de vez en cuando dicen que una estructura "nunca ha llegado a la lengua culta", por ejemplo: "si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche", uso frecuente en el país Vasco. Ni siquiera de esto dicen que sea incorrecto. Pero el que lea entre las líneas, puede deducirlo.



OK, entiendo. Quizá de ahora en adelante se limite a describir.  Quizá. Pero esto de muy de ahora en adelante, que el Panhispánico está lleno de "correcto" e "incorrecto". De todos modos, hay un gran problema y es la misma actitud con que se recibe el trabajo de la Academia. Son tantos años de terror lingüístico, que cuando ella "recomienda", todo el mundo entiende que "ordena".


----------



## utrerana

Y mira que se está liando... a todo esto sin ser nadie miembro de la Academia, ¡uf! esto se puede alargar lo que queramos.
Al final yo sigo pensando que: todo cambia y es bueno que cambie, todo se auna  y debe aunarse (véase la Torre de Babel) ante un eje común abierto a todos y que pone en tela de juicio, estudia, admite o no e incorpora o no, los usos, variaciones y modificaciones necesarios.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vais es perfectamente válido.
Acá lo decimos a modo de guasa, para más o menos burlarnos del español antiguo... de los españoles... de los colonizadores pues que nos partieron el hocico.

_-¿Y vosotros, adónde vais?
-¿Qué os importa, hijo del máis?

_Y todos a reír.


----------



## utrerana

Después de tres cruzcampos y un ribera de Duero he descubierto que no puedo dejar de utilizar el "ustedes vais", saltándome el que dos y dos sean posiblemente cuatro, el terrorismo ligúïstico y todas esos escritos tan largos que se han puesto. Me declaro detructora activa de las estructuras correctas o correctas estructuras (según el énfasis que se quiera dar) del idioma. Me ha opillao mayor todo esto.
(¿me borro?)


----------

